# Work party!



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I work in a dog lab and we had an "office" party with all of the member's dogs. I just had to share as I love this photo!

Top row, left to right: raw fed Akita mix, raw fed Border Collie, pit mix (?), Belgian Malinois.

Bottom row, left to right: pit/ pointer mix (?), German Shepherd, raw fed Bull Terrier (mine).

Missing: 2 raw fed pugs

So far, 55% of our "lab" dogs are raw fed. I am hoping to convert the rest soon!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You disappeared for awhile, glad your back and Sonya is doing well...Great pics.


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks! Yeah, we're doing really well, so I didn't really have anything to ask you guys! I do look at the posts every day (this forum is quite addicting!), especially the photos of the pups eating raw!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That's a great picture of your office party!


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

What kind of work do you do in this 'dog lab?' 

and gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

What's a "dog lab"?


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks guys!

I am a member of the Canine Cognition and Behavior Lab at University of Florida. I'm a grad student 

If anyone is interested, here's our website: http://caninecognition.com

Also, we're quite active on facebook: http://www.facebook.com/caninecognition


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

That sounds quite interesting. Can I ask what sorts of things you do?


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the links! I'll have to check them out.


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Tahlz said:


> That sounds quite interesting. Can I ask what sorts of things you do?


As a grad student, I take classes, teach or assist teaching undergrad classes, and do research. 
Everyone in the lab is interested in slightly different things. My interests are animal welfare related, especially shelter topics and clinical problem behaviors in dogs. I have several ongoing projects: one at the shelter where we are trying to increase adoption rates, one that has to do with behavioral differences between dogs with a compulsive disorder, and one where we are treating thunder phobia. 

By the way, if anyone has a dog that is diagnosed by a vet to have Canine Compulsive Disorder, please message me as I am still recruiting participants! The assessment can be done through Skype, so it doesn't matter where you live!


----------

